# Slot car Drag racing system under $100



## Expert-Racers (Oct 12, 2005)

For some of you who are not fimiliar with the Expert Racers Die Cast Drag race track a version for you slot car fans is coming. A Fully functional Christmas tree start with a digital finish line and time display for each car. Racing sound effects and remotes also. You can really red light. Expert Racers will be selling all the electronics for you to use with your favorite type of track and any scale. Some kits are being sold on ebay. Check out the slot car section. www.epxertracers.com.


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Works better if you take out the typo

www.expertracers.com


Sorry - Couldn't resist

Mike


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Ok, saw the gravity track setup and all the info for that (looks cool) :thumbsup:. Where is the Slotcar page or any info on the kits?  Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I tried contacting this guy to buy an HO set up. He said eh can do it, gave me price and then wouldn;t return any of more of my emails. 

So, I waited a few weeks and tried again, only to have the same thing happen again...he gave me a price, I said OK, then he wouldn't return any of emails.. yet again.

I think this guy might be bi-polar or something. For a guy who has a product to sell, he seems very uninterested in commting to an order

.Very frustrating indeed!


----------

